# locked in henhouse



## wynedot55 (Mar 15, 2009)

i went out fed the goats went in the henhouse to water them.an get the eggs.an i got locked in the henhouse.can we say i was very upset.then the hens spilled the eggs.an i tryed to flipp the latch up no go.goodthing it was just a block of wood nailed to the front of henhouse.i yelled an cussed an ranted.knowing no 1 could hear me.so then i started ramming the door against the latch.an finally moved it enough i could raise it up.got my eggs an got outside.drove the latch back in with my hand.an locked the door.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 15, 2009)

I have that style of latch on the back barn grainroom, which is where I keep the chicks until they are big enough to go out. I got locked in there once and that's all it took. Thankfully, DH and Kute Kitten were out doing chores with me and Kute Kitten heard me yell. Now, I have a nail on the inside and a twine string attached on the outside. When I go in and want it closed behind me I pull it almost shut, but not enough that the locking piece of wood can turn over the door, and tie it shut on the nail inside.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 15, 2009)

well no 1 could hear me cussing an yelling.as they was in the house an i work alone.next time ill make sure the latch is up an cant drop down.i figured the goat locked me in  but i cant prove or dissprove it


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 15, 2009)

With your goat it is a possiblity.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 15, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well no 1 could hear me cussing an yelling.as they was in the house an i work alone.next time ill make sure the latch is up an cant drop down.i figured the goat locked me in  but i cant prove or dissprove it


If you don't have kids around, it has to be the goat!

The boy used to lock me in the garden and the green house all the time!(claimed it was an accident)
Now I have an adversion to latches, I use bungee cords to hold gates and doors shut where ever I can! Just push or pull it open, and it closes all by itself!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 15, 2009)

well i got out.an fixed the latch


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 16, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well no 1 could hear me cussing an yelling.as they was in the house an i work alone.next time ill make sure the latch is up an cant drop down.i figured the goat locked me in  but i cant prove or dissprove it


Goat locked you in!       

They are smart, after all!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 16, 2009)

yes they are to smart.i had to get her out of the henhouse today.because she ran in behind me.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 16, 2009)

You know, I thought I wanted goats a few weeks ago.  Now, I'm not so sure!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 16, 2009)

well they are a big pain to deal with.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 16, 2009)

That's what it sounds like.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 16, 2009)

well its true.but i keep messing with them.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh, then it's no wonder.    Maybe I'll still get goats...  I need a weedwhacker.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 16, 2009)

theyll eat alot of weeds an leaves.esp if you can keep them in.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 17, 2009)

Can you stake a goat out in a weed patch?  I'm reading different sources that say you can or can't.  I don't know what to believe.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 17, 2009)

yes you can stake your goat out.just make sure you have a collar on it.so you can snapp the chain in it.an youll have to untwist the chain.an move the goat as needed.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 17, 2009)

Will they be vulnerable to predators?  I have a lot of coyotes.  Would a horned breed be able to protect itself, or would I have to watch them?


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 17, 2009)

you will always have to watch over an take care of them.an horned goat might defend its self.but if you have bad probs with yotes.id pen the goats up at nite.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 17, 2009)

OK.

What breed of goats do you have?


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 17, 2009)

i have boer goats.any breed other than milk goats will be good for brush control.spanish goats work real good.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 18, 2009)

I was thinking about boer myself.  Can I turn them loose in a cow pasture?  Will the cows help protect the goats?


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 18, 2009)

if you turn them loose in a cow pasture.you had better have fences that will keep them in.yes cows would kinda protect them.once they got used to them.but you might need a jenny thats bonded with goats to watchover them.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 18, 2009)

What sort of fence should I use?  Right now, I have a three-wire high-tension four-foot electric fence.  Just on a wild guess, I don't think that would hold them in.  

What's a jenny?  Am I supposed to know that?  :/


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 18, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> What sort of fence should I use?  Right now, I have a three-wire high-tension four-foot electric fence.  Just on a wild guess, I don't think that would hold them in.
> 
> What's a jenny?  Am I supposed to know that?  :/


A jenny is a female donkey. They are suppose to be really good watch animals.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 18, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kitty.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 18, 2009)

you need a wovenwire goat fence.to keep the goats in.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 18, 2009)

I see.  How much hay do they go through in a winter?


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 18, 2009)

they will prolly eat 5lbs of hay a day or more.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you for answering my questions.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 18, 2009)

your welcome


----------



## sparkles2307 (Mar 25, 2009)

I LOVE GOATS!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 25, 2009)

those are some goodlooking goaties.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 25, 2009)

They are cute!


----------



## sparkles2307 (Mar 25, 2009)

LOL I was in a hurry, sneaking on between clients at work here, and didnt realize I posted it under the wrong topic till next time I came back!!!

Thanks, I think they are cute too


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 1, 2009)

Pretty goats!


----------



## terrilhb (Mar 20, 2012)

I can do that because I have done it so many times it is not funny. Welcome to the club.


----------

